# Prairie dogs



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

A couple of pics of my young Prairie dogs.

Just waking up.










Being curious as to who it is and what the flash was all about!










Enjoy: victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Picture of health there Matt : victory:

Lovely pics.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks:2thumb: They never seem to stop. Always on the go and very entertaining


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

can someone give me information on these how to keep them i am so interested there one of my faves alongside meerkats.. wouldn't think of getting them.. i love seeing them at chester zoo yanno lol!

cuteeeeeee pictures may i add


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Lover said:


> can someone give me information on these how to keep them i am so interested there one of my faves alongside meerkats.. wouldn't think of getting them.. i love seeing them at chester zoo yanno lol!
> 
> cuteeeeeee pictures may i add



Funnily enough I have kept them with Meerkats without any ill effects  They are quite easy to keep once you have everything right and in place.

If you google 'prairie dog captive care', you will find lots of info


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

do they have to live as a pair or can they be solitary animals and do they have to have hay or can it be substituted? :flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Looking good Matt...


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> do they have to live as a pair or can they be solitary animals and do they have to have hay or can it be substituted? :flrt:


It's best if they have another for company. They are VERY social animals and would quickly become depressed and stressed if not given the opportunity to interact with their own kind. 

They do need hay as a main part to their diet. Timothy hay is best as it will serve as bedding and for their dietry requirements. Alfalfa can be used, but very sparingly as it's very fatty for a Prairie dog. They can turn into little Buddhas if given the chance!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Looking good Matt...


Thanks Fixx. I'll take that as a compliment being as I know your views on 'grumpy' rodents :lol2:


----------

